# My Collection (looking for pricing info)



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a shot of all the bottles.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are two of them. One is a 1968, 12 oz. Rolling Rock Beer bottle. The other is a brown one of a similar shape, but it has no real information on it. It has "5-5" on the base, as well as a makers' mark which I don't recognize. It is a thick bar, with an odd looking concave triangle above it. It's not in Toulouse's book, which perplexes me. Any idea what these are worth?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

....This is not meant to be rude or offensive..
 ..it is a call to embrace bottles older than these..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

These are the 7 oz. Rolling Rock bottles. They are both embossed with "Rolling Rock/Premium Beer/7 Fl. oz/Latrobe Brewing Co./Please Do Not Litter" 

 The one on the left is from 1973, the one on the right is from 1971. The one on the left is in (I think) mint condition. The right one is mint for sure, except it has a slight stain. It makes it slightly iridescent. I think it makes it look better [] I like these because they are small bottles, but still cool looking.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Picture didn't work, trying again...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Next is the White Rock bottle. They're a soda/mineral water beverage company. It's embossed with "White Rock" around the neck in script. Based on the base info, it's from 1966. The bottle has this strange, patchy, kind of ripply feel to it. You can see it in the picture.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is (I'm assuming) a Bud bottle. It has four of the Anheuser Busch Easgle logo thingies embossed on the diagonal slanted face. It has a patch of major scuffing on one, but is mostly good conditionwise. It's from 1974.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

This one is a Tanqueray Gin bottle from 1973 or 1974, I don't quite remember. It's a really cool looking bottle, with the whole circle thing. It reminds me of an old diving helmet. It's pretty heavy and thick. It's got a lot embossed on the base. Maker mark, mold info, year, "Charles Tanqueray and Co.", and measurements. I think one it says is 750 mL.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is the oldest (and hopefully most valuable) bottle I've found. It's a 1952 wine bottle, which had Bartolomeo Pio wine. The company went out of business in 1964, so maybe it's a rarer bottle. It has "One Quart" embossed on the heel. It has some surprisingly even swirly patterns on it, which I've heard are a form of sick glass. It has a scratched patch, but is mostly perfect. I hope this one at least has some value to it.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 26, 2010)

no disrespect but maybe $5 to $8 for all together if some one really wanted them.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Wheelah23;  I think you are in the wrong FORUM to get this type of information.  Most of us are into bottles before the 20th Century.  Our best help comes for bottles made before 1900.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, please Connor, calm down.. these are not valuable bottles.. millions of each were made, they are all over the place.. it will be a long time until they have value, you better dig a hole and bury them in a time capsule....


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

That's all I've kept. I found upwards of 40 bottles total here, but most were too new so I recycled them. These were all found in a (now underwater) swampy area. My guess is that kids in the 60's, 70's, and 80's stole their parents' alchohol, snuck into the marsh, and partied. Afterward, they would've tossed the bottles into the bay to get rid of the evidence. Well, they've been found out... 40 years later []

 So are any of these bottles worth listing on eBay? If so, how much can I expect to get? I'm not really attached to these bottles, even though they're the first I found. I'd like to get some money so I can afford to look for older bottles elsewhere. If they're all worthless, I guess I'll keep them somewhere. I'd feel bad recycling these ones.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 27, 2010)

Son,I will try to be as gentle as I can be in this situation....If you PM(click on my name and send me a personal message)me with your address I would be happy to send you one or two of my old bottle books so that you can get a better idea of what is collectible.
 As for the bottles,...Do you have a BB gun?Anthony


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2010)

So you're saying not even the Wine bottle has any value? I know these are recent, but they're all I've found so far. []

 I guess I'll lock them in a box in my attic. Grrr...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry bud, i wouldnt even bother keeping them.  I think the best way for you to add to your collection if you having trouble finding areas to dig, is to look in local antique shops.  I have bought many collectable bottles in antique shops for $3-5.  A lot of antique shops dont know much about antique bottles so a lot of the times they have nice bottles for cheap prices.  Also sometimes they have junky bottles selling for $25.  Just go look around there if one want collectable bottles.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 27, 2010)

Don`t feel bad, my in-laws are always giving me worthless bottles for special occations(birthdays,Christmas).I don`t have the heart to toss em, so I have to put them in different areas of the house.I wish they would just give me cash.[&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh well, I guess they're going into the attic for 60 years...

 I'm not going to buy bottles. I want to find them myself. If you have bottles that you didn't even find, what's the fun in that?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Oh well, I guess they're going into the attic for 60 years...
> 
> I'm not going to buy bottles. I want to find them myself. If you have bottles that you didn't even find, what's the fun in that?


 Possesion of a beautiful item that is your and only yours.[]


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 27, 2010)

I may have emptied that Rollong Rock bottle during my college years.  Nothing like a clean crips Rock on a summer day,  Thanks for the memories!!


----------



## jays emporium (Aug 27, 2010)

I was collecting bottles in the 1970's and I put a couple cases of the beer bottles I drank in 1974 in my Mom's attic.  Believe it or not they ARE worth something now with the original labels and caps.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> I was collecting bottles in the 1970's and I put a couple cases of the beer bottles I drank in 1974 in my Mom's attic.Â  Believe it or not they ARE worth something now with the original labels and caps.


 
 But mine are still worthless.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

I gotta say, you seem to be handling this pretty well, Connor! At least you are on your way to knowing what is a good old bottle and what isn't! 
 Personally, after many years of bringing home whatever I dug up, it has become impractical to keep them all.. I have a couple thousand bottles I don't really want, but they are worth a little something and one day I will find a way to unload them.. still I actively collect bottles, but I've gotten very picky about which ones, precisely, and it really is easier to buy them than to dig, and with some knowledge of worth and a lot of patience, one will stumble on some very good deals. 
 So in the past I spent my weekends digging, now I hit the flea markets and yard sales.. my advice to you? Dig for a while, get into the hobby, earn your badges, and just have fun with it! Next time you see a Rolling Rock on the ground, leave it there.. one day you will have a great dig!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

.....what did I say...? []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Dig for a while, get into the hobby, earn your badges, and just have fun with it! Next time you see a Rolling Rock on the ground, leave it there.. one day you will have a great dig!


 
 You are rather prophetic, aren't you... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

I am the seeer of seeers, prognosticater of prognosticaters...


----------



## NCdigger5 (Sep 19, 2011)

Connor, what does your collection look like now?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah that would be an interesting before/after..[]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, very interesting. Lets see what you've learned and how you've expanded. If you're interested PM me your snail mail and I'll send you a few bottles. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Connor,

 To use an old Madison Ave. slogan, "You've come a long way, baby," and in a remarkably short time. Bravo!


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 20, 2011)

Most of us on the forum here don't consider as collectible anything that is new enough for us to have thrown away in our wayward youth.   LOL!

 If you hang onto them long enough though, they WILL be worth something.   Despite the fact that they are still bottling "the rock", it isn't made in latrobe anymore, nor owned by the actual latrobe brewing company, which was sold a handful of years ago to one of the big conglomerates.   Someday, those bottles will have value I bet...

 Jim G


----------



## glass man (Sep 20, 2011)

This is cool!Even got good ole LOBES in it...man I remember when I first started collecting..went to the huge 1915-30s dump and saw all those bottles left behind by diggers and thought one had to worth something!My thinking was some one might not know what they had dug[they all did!] Also since they were all the same age what difference did it make?[]

 Loaded up the car with all the clear mustards,ketchups,etc. and so on and drag em home..man was my first wife happy![:-][8|][]

 However back then I might see a lip sticking up reach down and pull up a decent 1915 or 1923 coke bottle!

 YOU know it really got no better then at the 1st..junk bottles and all!I would stare for the longest time at my small bottle book from the 60s and just be so proud that the "HOODS" I had dug up was worth up to 5 bucks!

 BUT...I did buy a "INDIAN FIG SYRUP " from a small GA. town for 3 dollars at a antique store..this was bout 75-76 or so..took it to a huge flea market in ATLANTA and carried it around with me just in case I found some one that could tell me about it...A man offered me 50 dollars for it!![:-] [not bad money for the time!]I turned him down and wandered round thinking bout it..I decided to go nuts and see if he would buy it for $100![about a week's wages at the factory job I had at the time]He didn't miss a beat and wrote me a check for it..It was a very rare GA. bottle and the person still has it..

 I thought"this is so easy"..I am gonna get to quit my job and just sell bottles"!HA HA HA!!DREAM ON! BUT IT WAS A GREAT FEELING!One I have very very rarely ever had again..ah the good ole days!Yes the first ole #@^&:$$$$$$ lady was happy..for a dang change!Another very very rare feeling back then!!!![8D]JAMIE


----------



## carobran (Sep 20, 2011)

_MAN_!!who would have thought that wheelah23..........who seems to post a new blob top every coupla weeks........... started out with _those[8|][8|][8|]_


> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> This is cool!Even got good ole LOBES in it...man I remember when I first started collecting..went to the huge 1915-30s dump and saw all those bottles left behind by diggers and thought one had to worth something!My thinking was some one might not know what they had dug[they all did!] Also since they were all the same age what difference did it make?[]
> 
> ...


----------



## kwalker (Sep 20, 2011)

We all have to start somewhere...I know I was pulling in stuff like this thinking I had a gold mine too. It's everyone's dream to have rookie's luck and most of the time it's the opposite []

 I still have my Rolling Rock NDNR around here somewhere. I don't think I have the heart to throw it out after it being my first one ever found!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, since you asked... [] 

 Most of my stuff is actually boxed away. I have my favorite stuff out on these "displays", if you can really call them that... [] I've got plenty of stuff downstairs on shelves, but most of it is so disorganized, I hardly consider it postable... As it is, I really need some shelves to display my locals better, as most of them are blocking each other. I feel bad for my bottles, who aren't even displayed properly...

 This wooden box thing has only locals on it... You just can't see them... [:-]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aerial view...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've still got the two Rolling Rock bottles... The big one was the bottle that started it all... That's pretty funny that you found the same bottle too, kwalker! 

 The blobs in the center are my favorites. They're the best ones I have from each of the towns I collect, minus Orange: Montclair, Glen Ridge, West Orange, and East Orange. I think there are blobs from South Orange and Bloomfield, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not all of these are locals... Just a few that I like.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking good, Wheelie!! []

 Man, when I was 16, there was no internet.. I didn't know about bottle clubs or magazines or shows, all I had was my digging tools and a Kovel's price guide.. I thought I was the only shmuck in the world digging up the creek banks for bottles..[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> So you're saying not even the Wine bottle has any value? I know these are recent, but they're all I've found so far. []
> 
> I guess I'll lock them in a box in my attic. Grrr...


 
 Nothing like digging deeper eh Wheel! you are pulling out blobs now. Very impression I do say so myself!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 21, 2011)

I find those rolling rock beer bottles near a rain runoff creek by the side of bellwood avenue all the time. I had a little display before my cat got to them[&:]. Now I have 5 left.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you're reading this, break 'em while you still can, Mittens! [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2011)

I think he was messing with us from the get go. He has been on this forum long enough to know that those bottles are what we call "rock smasher" hell we call a lot of stuff rock smashers.[8D]

 If you weren't  kidding at least you learned something kid []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I think he was messing with us from the get go. He has been on this forum long enough to know that those bottles are what we call "rock smasher" hell we call a lot of stuff rock smashers.[8D]
> 
> If you weren'tÂ  kidding at least you learned something kid []


 
 I didn't know squat(s) back then! At very least, I cleaned up the bay, by removing some garbage... []

 By the way, I am beyond rock smashing... I use other bottles to break the junk bottles! []


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice collection you done good!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont consider those rolling rock beers rock smashers, I like them.


----------

